# maxima 1996 - does not start - timing chain!!



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

I hope you soemone can help me on this.
I have Nissan Maxima 1996 - 90,000 miles
yeterday I tried to start the car, it did start, however for 2 seconds drurig the
start as I had the key turned, I heard a noise like a power steering problem
noise. I drove home, 10 miles, and then turned off and back on the key 2 times;
Both times the car started but on the 2nd trial, I heard that same noise from above again.
The next time I tried to start the car was 2 days later, and the car did not
starts. The battery is good, the started sounds like it is working ok, but the
car does not start. 2 days prior to this ,I had changed the fuel filter, hoses, ac belt, flushing the fluids......
everything should have been ok. Does this sound like a timing chain!!!
Thanks
Bob


----------



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

bob sohrabian said:


> I hope you soemone can help me on this.
> I have Nissan Maxima 1996 - 90,000 miles
> yeterday I tried to start the car, it did start, however for 2 seconds drurig the
> start as I had the key turned, I heard a noise like a power steering problem
> ...


additional info. 

A few minutes ago I was able to turn the engine on? does this mean that for sure the timing chain is ok?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Timing chain should definitely be ok...sounds to me you are having fuel issues. Did you get a check engine light? When was the last spark plug change? Bad gas is also a possibility.

Are your belts within spec as well?


----------



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Timing chain should definitely be ok...sounds to me you are having fuel issues. Did you get a check engine light? When was the last spark plug change? Bad gas is also a possibility.
> 
> Are your belts within spec as well?


Thanks for the reply, 2 day prior to the problem, I had the almost a major tune up. They put in 6 new platinum spark plug as well and feul filter, flushed trans oil, rediator, new pipes....


----------



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

... and no check engine light either.


----------



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

The check engine light is on now. what part of electrical system can it be?


----------



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

*auto sensors*

can someone explain :
what "AUTO SENSOR" is ?
How much does it cost to replace? 
could this be the cause of my problems? 
Also why do the auto sensors go bad?


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

your going to need to pull some codes from the ECU (electronic control unit)

http://www.brianv.net/mods/ecu/ this will give you the codes

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/523

this link will decode the code you receive (itll tell you whats malfunctioning)


ive never heard of an auto sensor, thers an oxygen sensor that may trip the check engine light, its possible that bad coil packs or any emission system component malfunctioning will trip the CEL (cehck engine light) but the ECU codes will give you a code or series of codes resonsible for the check engine light. 

To answer your quesiton its DEFINATELY not your timing chain, your car would be junk if the timing chain broke, it would break and destroy all the valves in the engine.


----------



## oluzemail (Dec 23, 2004)

*your starting problem is also my problem*

Hello. I'm experiencing the same problem you are having with your car. I have a 1996 nissan maxima with 190K miles on it. I've checked all the things that you've stated and have my car at the dealership overnight to get a fuel pressure check. Did you ever find the source of your problem?
-F






mansurxk said:


> your going to need to pull some codes from the ECU (electronic control unit)
> 
> http://www.brianv.net/mods/ecu/ this will give you the codes
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

another common problem on these cars is the crank position sensor gets covered in little metal shavings from the flywheel, preventing it from getting a proper signal to the ECU. this will prevent starting sometimes.. remove it and clean the metal shavings off, then try starting it again.


----------



## oluzemail (Dec 23, 2004)

*where can I find it*

Where can I find the crank position sensor? Is this something that will take a mechanic to do? That is, will it require me to pull major parts off the car?





Matt93SE said:


> another common problem on these cars is the crank position sensor gets covered in little metal shavings from the flywheel, preventing it from getting a proper signal to the ECU. this will prevent starting sometimes.. remove it and clean the metal shavings off, then try starting it again.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

oluzemail said:


> Where can I find the crank position sensor? Is this something that will take a mechanic to do? That is, will it require me to pull major parts off the car?



You need to get those codes off the ecu. Read those links that masurxk gave you. It is pretty simple to do. You first have to locate your ecu. Then you have to use a very small flathead screwdriver to operate a dial switch inside the ecu that is accessable by a hole in the ecu cover. I can't remember the process exactly, but what it will do is flash the check engine light a few times and this will correspond to som numbers. You look up the code for the given number and it will tell you whats wrong. As far as other diagnostics go, you can check the spark and the fuel pressure to make sure they are working. I'm not sure how you check the spark on a direct ignition car. The fuel rail should have a schrader valve that you can put a fuel pressure gauge on to check the pressue. Anyhow good luck.


----------

